# l'odissea



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)

ieri vaso di geranei trasportato dal giardino a casa e terra sparsa , oggi vaso di cristallo con dracena caput.
ed eccolo con questo faccino qui: dite a me?View attachment 5198


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Agosto 2012)

cuccioli: quello sguardo è stato dato loro come arma di distruzione di massa.
Sai Minerva? pare proprio che non mi diano il cane... pare che la mia loggia sia pericolosa.iange:


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5146 ha detto:
			
		

> cuccioli: quello sguardo è stato dato loro come arma di distruzione di massa.
> Sai Minerva? pare proprio che non mi diano il cane... pare che la mia loggia sia pericolosa.iange:


non ci posso credere...non s'illude la gente così.
ma perchè??


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5146 ha detto:
			
		

> cuccioli: quello sguardo è stato dato loro come arma di distruzione di massa.
> Sai Minerva? pare proprio che non mi diano il cane... pare che la mia loggia sia pericolosa.iange:


nooooooooooo come nooooooooo


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy;bt5149 ha detto:
			
		

> nooooooooooo come nooooooooo


... non mi hanno più risposto, dovevano darmi la comunicazione sabato scorso, Invece dopo quella mail in cui mi dicevano che probabilmente la decisione non sarebbe stata a nostro favore, non si sono più fatti vivi. Tra l'altro... anche un modo spiacevole di comportarsi. Il volontario non mi ha detto nulla di indicazioni sulla pericolosità della loggia, anzi mi ha detto che avrebbe dato un parere positivo... Quando torno dalle ferie, vado al canile che mi ha indicato Lothar.


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5150 ha detto:
			
		

> ... non mi hanno più risposto, dovevano darmi la comunicazione sabato scorso, Invece dopo quella mail in cui mi dicevano che probabilmente la decisione non sarebbe stata a nostro favore, non si sono più fatti vivi. Tra l'altro... anche un modo spiacevole di comportarsi. Il volontario non mi ha detto nulla di indicazioni sulla pericolosità della loggia, anzi mi ha detto che avrebbe dato un parere positivo... Quando torno dalle ferie, vado al canile che mi ha indicato Lothar.



se vuoi provo a chiamare la Lav della mia zona.... 
mi dispiace...non si fa cosi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5147 ha detto:
			
		

> non ci posso credere...non s'illude la gente così.
> ma perchè??


ma non lo so, è chiusa da un muro alto come il davanzale di una finestra... io ci appoggio i gomiti. A questo punto, ogni appartamento oltre il primo piano è pericoloso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy;bt5151 ha detto:
			
		

> se vuoi provo a chiamare la Lav della mia zona....
> mi dispiace...non si fa cosi...


Oramai ci si ripensa al ritorno dalle ferie. Peccato perchè volevo che il cucciolo entrasse in casa adesso che i ragazzi sono liberi tutto il giorno...


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5153 ha detto:
			
		

> Oramai ci si ripensa al ritorno dalle ferie. Peccato perchè volevo che il cucciolo entrasse in casa adesso che i ragazzi sono liberi tutto il giorno...


ma che discorsi...
oltre al giardino ho un terrazzo dove ovviamente ho provveduto subito a mettere una rete, come del resto intorno al cancello fino a quando non crescerà del tutto certe sbarre ho dovuto chiuderle  in qualche modo.voglio dire che tutti abbiamo possibili pericoli ma non siamo incoscienti e provvediamo.
mi dispiace tantissimo , ti dico la verità io non resisterei ...quasi un giorno di più.
non sono mica tanto saggia in queste cose , è ovvio che hai ragione ad aspettare il ritorno delle ferie.
comunque ho sempre preso il cane in estate proprio per poterlo seguire maggiormente .
per ora comunque rilassati e riposati...che se il cucciolo è la metà pirata del mio son dolori:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5154 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che discorsi...
> oltre al giardino ho un terrazzo dove ovviamente ho provveduto subito a mettere una rete, come del resto intorno al cancello fino a quando non crescerà del tutto certe sbarre ho dovuto chiuderle in qualche modo.voglio dire che tutti abbiamo possibili pericoli ma non siamo incoscienti e provvediamo.
> mi dispiace tantissimo , ti dico la verità io non resisterei ...quasi un giorno di più.
> non sono mica tanto saggia in queste cose , è ovvio che hai ragione ad aspettare il ritorno delle ferie.
> ...


perchè non hai conosciuto la mia da cucciola.... se ci ripenso mi vengono ancora gli incubi
:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)

lui ha la fissa degli scavi e della semina; peccato che voglia coltivare in salotto e trasformare in un 'enorme buca quello che tempo fa era un giardino fiorito.
in più è sempre più freddy kruger e fra unghie e denti mi lascia colante di sangue come in un horror


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5156 ha detto:
			
		

> lui ha la fissa degli scavi e della semina; peccato che voglia coltivare in salotto e trasformare in un 'enorme buca quello che tempo fa era un giardino fiorito.
> in più è sempre più freddy kruger e fra unghie e denti mi lascia colante di sangue come in un horror


esatto...yuma tra l'altro amava svuotare la pattumieria! per cui dovevo legare gli sportelli della cucina.... 
oppure mi srotolava il rotolo della carta igienica


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Io dicevo sempre per scherzo che l'unico sistema per avere il giardino in ordine ed il cane tranquillo sarebbe stato quello di seppellire il cane in giardino.
Alla fine mi sono ritrovato a farlo sul serio . (le ceneri)
Ora posso camminare a piedi nudi in giardino senza "rischi", ma ogni volta penso alla mia tatona.......


La mia patatona, a parte il "campo minato", non ha mai fatto alcun danno. Era assolutamente perfetta!


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)

le femmine, effettivamente è più facile che siano giudiziose e meno sciammannate.
max riposa sotto l'ulivo.
bello il mio cagnolone stanco; ci piango ancora, è inutile.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5159 ha detto:
			
		

> le femmine, effettivamente è più facile che siano giudiziose e meno sciammannate.
> max riposa sotto l'ulivo.
> bello il mio cagnolone stanco; ci piango ancora, è inutile.


Mi hanno offerto un Rhodesian Ridgeback, (il mio preferito) ma è maschio!
 Preferisco vivere :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)

prendilo, prendilo, prendilo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Fanculo....... No!
O femmina o niente!!!!



....... e poi non è che me lo regalano, ed io sono contrario a comprare gli animali.


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

MA SARAI CAROGNA!


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
hai il secondo figlio giardiniere!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2012)

ma c'hai la cancellazione compulsiva?


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5183 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> hai il secondo figlio giardiniere!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


penso che gli comprerò una salopette ...la paletta ce l'ha già


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Agosto 2012)

Ho tentato di postare una foto, non ci sono riuscito ed ho eliminato il post inutile.
Questo fa di me un compulsivo o di te una permalosa?


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2012)

permalosa:singleeye:?


----------

